# Storing Orthene



## cpmaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

I have put Orthene inside a second mylar bag and then put it in a plastic bucket with a secure lid, but the strong odor still escapes. Has anyone found a way to contain the smell?

Thanks...


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2017)

No. Mine is in two air tight containers and I can still
smell it from time to time in my greenhouse.


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2017)

Sealed glass jar.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 8, 2017)

Great question. I haven’t found a way yet. Store it in a place you don’t visit often


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. I was thinking glass might work better. I'll try a Mason jar. Perhaps a smaller jar inside a bigger one might work. I've been storing it in the garage, and my wife objects to the smell.


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2017)

Been there, done that.


----------

